# Interesting new handgun design



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Boberg arms has come up with a bullpup pistol. They squeeze a longer barrel into a pocket pistol. It's expensive. Available in 9mm and .45. Seen it in this month's concealed magazine where they torture tested it with 1000 rounds and it held up fine. Here's a video:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's a modified bullpup design -or I guess what we may call a B-pup pistol. other than being only able to use quality or I should say stout ammo it looks promising. it's about time someone comes up with something innovative and new. I get sick of all the 1911 stuff everywere goto the gun shop got one in every flavor made by everyone except glock maybe. this is kind of a cool system.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

These have been out for a couple years now, they are just starting to hit the major distributors. I have seen one in person and it looks nice/well made, but a bit pricy. I think Bud's has them for about $1000.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hickok 45 review. Very interesting gun.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is interesting. The price may slow people down. But I am thinking that will come down as time goes by.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looked it up after seeing the Hickok review. No thanks for a carry gun. Murphys law.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Unless that internal claw feed mechanism is a lot beefier than it appeared in the video, I would pass on this design.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The torture test recoil put it through it held up well. What worries me is the magazine design being able to pull the bullet from the case as pictured above. Don't want that happening when you need it most.


----------

